# firefox hangs



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I am one of the 10% that have switched. It hangs when I try to compose a private message. If I close it (force it with task manager) and restart it usually works. Otherwise fine. Heard of any other Firefox issues with the bb format?

RC


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I use it all the time with no problem...have been for a couple of months.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Your killi'n me smalls!

Yea, i notied a LITTLE slowness wih firefox, but nothing major.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I do have problems with certain websites using firefox, but this isn't one of them. I love using it though, the tabs instead of new window is GREAT! And no popups to speak of!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, I'm a firefox user as well. You'd be surprised how much junk on the net is programmed for Internet Explorer.

Just wait until Microsoft's new OS "Longhorn" comes out. Internet Explorer won't be stand alone anymore, it'll be built into the operating system.

More spam, monitoring, major security issues, etc. etc. etc. A disaster just waiting to happen.

Do yourself a favor and move from IE. You can import your favorites so you lose nothing.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

:beer:


----------

